# WE are looking for suggestions to help kick off a new brand.



## rperna (Aug 29, 2008)

WE are looking for suggestions to help kick off a new brand.
Which show would be good to attend, or any marketing companies looking for new lines.

Thanks Ralph from iONu Clothing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Ralph, from the research you've already done, what marketing plans do you already have in mind. It's better if we can build upon what you already have.

It's also hard to suggest specific tips when we don't know anything about your company.

I would spend some time reading the great tips that have already been posted in this section of the forum.


----------



## rperna (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Rodney Thanks for the insight, I will speak with Jason, the designer and get back to you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

One thing that always works for most of us is Promotional advertising. Even though customized t-shirts are promotional advertising, I found two or three things that work well. 

One is getting suckers/lollipops with your logo or picture on it and pass them out at trade shows. The website I found them at is, www.edibledesignsbyginn.com and the customers love them. I use them as favors too. 

A good friend of mine bought several empty paint cans and filled them with jelly beans, printed up labels with his information and gave them to the managers, and buyers of a local grocery food chain. By the way, they also sell t-shirts there. Anyways, he's a painter, and only gave out 25 cans, and he had his best year ever. After hearing this idea I went looking for the suckers to put my logo on, and also found that I can sell them to my customers too. 

Hope this helps,


----------

